
Ask HN: What are some cool ideas for a Chat Bot? - hugofonseca
I want to build bots as a side project, and would appreciate some ideas.
They could be just productivity increase ideas (e.g. solve human problems&#x2F;needs in a office(?)), or just for fun.
I&#x27;m thinking about integrating with Slack, but not necessarily limiting the platform.
Thanks for any help.
======
alex_hitchins
I too have been thinking around this area. My first thought was some bot that
could be used to determine if a chat agent was a bot or not. I didn't see that
having much value however in the long run.

------
brudgers
Curious what bots you're working on currently.

~~~
hugofonseca
I've created one that solves the problem of finding out which meeting room is
available right now or at a later time (for a defined period 15,30, 60 min) in
a pool of 15/20 meeting rooms. It can be a pain to find out in the calendar
interface, so the bot only returns the available rooms, and with a simple
click, boom, you book it... added some extra functionalities around this main
feature.

